# "Dragon" ID please!!!



## PeteCD (Oct 12, 2013)

Hello......how are you all......
Thanks for the opportunity to post some images of, what I think may be a type of "Dragon" lizard which was in my bus parking area in Albury, NSW.
I'm naturally curious, and would like a positive ID as to which type of Dragon it is please.
Apologies for the low quality, as the images were taken on a mobile phone......quickly!
Thanks in advance,
PeteCD, Albury NSW.


----------



## dabigjhemzehh (Oct 12, 2013)

Well to me it just looks like a bearded dragon dude.


----------



## saintanger (Oct 12, 2013)

eastern bearded dragon - Pogona barbata, its head shape looks like an eastern and not a central bearded dragon, plus the area it was found in. very nice find.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Oct 14, 2013)

The photos are taken at too far a distance to provide really clear details for positive identification. A clear shot of the back of the head showing the arrangement of spines would have been sufficient. In the absence of that the lizard does appear to have more than two rows of lateral spines along the body, which would make it an Eastern Bearded Dragon (_Pogona barabata_) rather than the similar Central Bearded Dragon (_Pogona vitticeps_). The inside of the mouth should have been yellow with a black throat, whereas in _P. vitticeps_ it is predominantly pink with abit of yellow sometimes on the roof.

Blue


----------



## eipper (Oct 14, 2013)

Mouth colour is not reliable at all. Body shape, locality, head length, beard size and spine arrangement along sides suggests barbata. As Mike suggests the row of scales that arch across the back of the head are the most reliable feature to split the two sp but from the supplied images it is unclear.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Oct 14, 2013)

I'd hazard a guess at barbata also. As far as I'm aware, and assuming this was in/near Albury, vitticeps aren't local (I've never found one there-please correct if I'm wrong).


----------

